# [PCBSD]  k3b cant find optical device



## john_rambo (Aug 28, 2012)

I just installed K3B. It cant find optical device

When I go to configure K3B > Devices > Refresh It says :

No optical drive found.
K3b did not find any optical device in your system.
Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices.


I am using PCBSD 9 LXDE.



XFburn is detecting my optical drive.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2012)

john_rambo said:
			
		

> I am using PCBSD 9 LXDE.



[thread=7290]Sticky: Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------

